# MAC & YouTube



## Eemaan (Apr 10, 2007)

Just made a dsicovery...not sure if you guys have tried this.

Theres a lot on there, from seminar snippets, to people poting their mac collections, to mini tutorials to people filimg how long the barbie queue outside one store was.

Quite interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Taster 1

Taster 2


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2007)

That was eye opening! thanks.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you hon


----------



## Another Janice! (Apr 11, 2007)

Holy crap....she does shadow FAST!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks.

What a line; luckily here in NYC we have many MAC stores & counters so I have never seen lines like that.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 11, 2007)

Too bad most of the colors she used were also l/e & are no longer available.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2007)

omg that's girl reminded me of Bob Ross!!! she exp[lains the same haha soo cute!!


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone discovered anymore mac utube videos?


----------

